# tecumseh hh70 governor problem



## oldmanbill (Apr 1, 2010)

I replaced a carb on a hh70 (Ariens tiller) with one from a junkyard that looks the same, but p/n unknown. Carb works but seems to go from idle to max too easily. Only have to slightly move the throttle control to go to max speed. Also, govenor doesn't seem to work. Opened the case and checked the gear and spool and lever. How much force should gov lever exert? Should I be able with finger to feel the gov lever force when the engine goes from stop to high speed?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

A number of things could be wrong. Linkage in the wrong hole. Bellcrank plate on top of the throttle shaft loose and not controlling the shaft. Most likely the governor needs to be reset. See http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=315739


----------



## oldmanbill (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks. Will try that.


----------



## oldmanbill (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks. Static adjustment seems to have fixed. Need to run the tiller but I think it's ok.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Excellent :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmanbill (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks again for the tip. I've run the tiller and the static adjustment fixed my problem.
Much obliged. God bless!


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

You're welcome, and thank you for the blessings. Have many already!


----------

